#ubuntu-uds-community-1 2014-06-10
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-community-1 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/community-1/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/06/10/%23ubuntu-uds-community-1.html
<belkinsa> Hey dholbach.
<dholbach> hey belkinsa
<belkinsa> See?
<phillw> belkinsa: hmm, odd...
<belkinsa> I know
<belkinsa> #ubuntu-uds-plenary is for the keynote in less than a minute
<s-lion> o/
<belkinsa> o/
<belkinsa> Going to co-host with phillw?
<phillw> I've asked s-lion to do comms and marketing :)
<belkinsa> Okay.
<belkinsa> Make sure you invite him to the Hangout on Air.
<phillw> s-lion: PM me which email account you want inviting by.
<belkinsa> You can grab the link that you get on the Hangout when you enter in one
<s-lion> phillw that silverlions mail ;)
<belkinsa> phillw, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS/Sessions
<phillw> belkinsa: okies, 1st time hosting one :)
<belkinsa> You think you to set it (Hangout on Air) now and give me the link?
<phillw> belkinsa: am I to use my email addy for this?
<belkinsa> You need a Google account (Gmail) to use YouTube and Hangouts
<belkinsa> I can set it up for you.
<phillw> I have gmail, but I think it would be safer if you do it :D
<belkinsa> Okay, on it
<belkinsa> Give me a minute
<phillw> np
<belkinsa> Bear with me
<phillw> belkinsa: I can create hangouts with my vpolink account, but have never done so.
<belkinsa> Almost done
<belkinsa> Guest92020, JONO!  Hey!
<belkinsa> phillw, https://plus.google.com/u/0/events/c7c56ao543e1fmtk3j30b69vd00
<phillw> ta
<belkinsa> phillw, and s-lion https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYehuSUkRFsyFhsfzR9glBq9QY3QRAvUJrRb22wiMfZcPwaJcA?authuser=0&hl=en
<Guest92020> belkinsa, :-)
<belkinsa> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/meeting/22284/introduction-to-lubuntu/
<dholbach> belkinsa, thanks a bunch for kicking this one off!
<dholbach> I'll join in a bit
<belkinsa> Not a problem.
<belkinsa> Alright, it's more of a two person thing but I think people can ask questions via IRC
<dholbach> ah, so it's a demo/presentation?
<dholbach> not a discussion session?
<belkinsa> dholbach, does the page (http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/meeting/22284/introduction-to-lubuntu/) look right
<belkinsa> dholbach, yup
<belkinsa> Not a discussion
<dholbach> ah ok... I thought we used the Users track for this?
<dholbach> but maybe I misunderstood it
<dholbach> nevermind :)
<belkinsa> I might of too.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-community-1 to: Track: Community | Introduction to Lubuntu | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/meeting/22284/introduction-to-lubuntu/
<belkinsa> phillw, do you want to do the QUESTIOn stsyem for questions?
<phillw> belkinsa: can do, I'm easy on it.
<belkinsa> Okay, I can help on that.
<dholbach> in the "hangout url" field you could have put the https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYehuSUkRFsyFhsfzR9glBq9QY3QRAvUJrRb22wiMfZcPwaJcA?authuser=0&hl=en URL, but that's not strictly necessary
<belkinsa> Also you really have 55 minutes on this session
<dholbach> belkinsa, so yeah.. looking good
<belkinsa> dholbach, thanks.  I do that next time when it's a roundtable session.
<dholbach> rock and roll! :)
<belkinsa> dicussion = roundtable
<belkinsa> We have 9 minutes to get ready, right?
<lobeto> hi everyone
<belkinsa> o. lobeto
<belkinsa> o/*
<phillw> I'm as ready as I'll be :)
<lobeto> o/"
<belkinsa> brb
<belkinsa> back
<belkinsa> phillw, is your telly on?
<phillw> yes, just watching the end of a show... :)
<phillw> it will be off now :)
<belkinsa> Ah
<belkinsa> Just checking
<belkinsa> T minus 3
<belkinsa> I will be keeping the Hangout going, just ignore me.  ;)
<phillw> If my video cuts off, it is because of over heating.
<belkinsa> Okay
<phillw> But I will also announce that at the start of the hangout.
<belkinsa> Just give a heads up on the stream starts
<belkinsa> Good
<belkinsa> Its' LIVE!
<belkinsa> LIVE now
<PabloRubianes> good luck guys
<dholbach> it says "please stand by" over here
<dholbach> is it live for anyone else?
<dholbach> now it's live!
<dholbach> great :)
<belkinsa> I see you guys!
<lobeto> yep
<belkinsa> Keep in mind that there is a lag between video and the Hangout itself
<belkinsa> Use QUESTION for questions to phillw and s-lion.
 * balloons waves :-)
<belkinsa> balloons, o/
<s-lion> hey everybody
<s-lion> Lubuntu Comms present ;)
<belkinsa> Ignore the person with the no avatar and is muted, I'm just keeping the Hangout going.
<belkinsa> Thumbs up, phillw.  :)
<belkinsa> And s-lion.
<belkinsa> Keep it up.
<belkinsa> QUESTION: Do you have the links to the social media and your Lubuntu Comms team?
<belkinsa> You can paste them here in IRC.
<s-lion> hang on ;)
<s-lion> facebook: https://www.facebook.com/groups/lubuntu.official/
<belkinsa> I would suggest that you can some sort of Q&A session after, if you have time.
<s-lion> belkinsa: i'd be happy to answer any questions that may arise
<belkinsa> Okay, make sure you also do it on the Hangout too when you get the time.
<s-lion> our mascot: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Marketing/Lenny
<s-lion> our twitter account: https://twitter.com/lubuntuofficial
<s-lion> our G+ community https://plus.google.com/communities/102737741860934586009
<belkinsa> s-lion, could you make a quick slide with the links and screen cast it after phillw is done?
<s-lion> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/SubTeams#Communications_Team
<s-lion> belkinsa: on it
<belkinsa> Thanks.
 * belkinsa so forgot the pad...
<lolguy> QUESTION: will Lubuntu support mir in future?
<belkinsa> Link to the pad: http://pad.ubuntu.com/uos-1406-introduction-to-lubuntu
<phillw> lolguy: I understand not.
<belkinsa> QUESTION: Would Mir be too heavy for Lubuntu?
<dshimer> QUESTION: Is it possible in 14.04 or easier than it was before to install on non-pae computers?
<lolguy> QUESTION: are there plans to bring QT5 to lubuntu?
<phillw> dshimer: yes
<s-lion> id be ready to take over to answer the questions about the links
<dshimer> QUESTION: Does LXQT play into the future of Lubuntu at all?
<phillw> dshimer: At present the non-pae iso refuses to install, this is being looked into. Please use the OBI installer  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OBI or the 9w installer at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/9w
<belkinsa> brb
<belkinsa> back
<s-lion> wb
<belkinsa> Thanks.
<phillw> QT5 is to be used for lubuntu 15.04
<belkinsa> mhall119, are we are allowed to end a session early?
<lolguy> QUESTION: will there be any compatibility issues after the switch to LxQT?
<s-lion> lolguy you have to install the meta package which is going to break a lot currently due to not being ready ;)
<phillw> s-lion: any extra links you want on http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/meeting/22284/introduction-to-lubuntu/ ?
<belkinsa> Sorry for that, my internet died on me
<belkinsa> Any more questions?
<belkinsa> Agreed.
<phillw> belkinsa: can you finish the session, thanks.
<belkinsa> Not a problem and thank you for the your time for this
<belkinsa> And done
<belkinsa> Break time and lunch time!
<belkinsa> I will back in 15 minutes
<phillw> I'll have to bear in mind just how faster you get through stuff when talking instead of typing!
<mhall119> belkinsa: of course, whenever you've run out of things to talk about and questions to answer you can end it
<phillw> mhall119: thanks... much faster getting through things than an IRC based classroom :D
<belkinsa> mhall119, I figured that you will say yes and I just had to check.
<mhall119> belkinsa: when in doubt, do what you think is right :)
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-community-1 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/community-1/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/06/10/%23ubuntu-uds-community-1.html
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-community-1 to: Track: Community | Ubuntu Women Utopic Goals | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/meeting/22231/community-1406-ubuntu-women/
<dholbach> belkinsa, will you run the women's team session as well?
<belkinsa> pleia2 is, dholbach
<dholbach> awesome! thanks
<pleia2> I don't know how though :)
<belkinsa> [13:53] <pleia2> reminder, summit session starting in 10 minutes over in #ubuntu-uds-community-1 and at http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/meeting/22231/community-1406-ubuntu-women/ (for video)
<dholbach> ok... if you want, I can kick it off
<pleia2> whatever we need to do for the video to end up on the right youtube account
<dholbach> ah... just kick off a hangout on air, call it "Ubuntu Women Utopic Goals", once it's up, add the URL to "broadcast url" on http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/hangout/22231/community-1406-ubuntu-women/
<belkinsa> dholbach, are you hosting it?
<dholbach> and add the broadcast url (find the link on the link icon at the bottom right of the window) as well, save and you should be ready to go
<dholbach> pleia2, ^
<pleia2> ok, so it'll be attached to my youtube account?
<dholbach> belkinsa, but if you want me to do it, I'm happy to do that as well - just let me knoe
<dholbach> yes, I think so
<belkinsa> pleia2,  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS/Sessions
<belkinsa> Okay, but first let's see if pleia2 can do it
<pleia2> belkinsa: yeah, I know how to do hangouts on air, just typically the sessions didn't land on personal youtube accounts, so I didn't know if there was a way around that :)
<belkinsa> Oh, that, duh.
<pleia2> I don't mind, my youtube account is active and I've hosted other ubuntu things there, just wanted to make sure I was doing it right
<dholbach> belkinsa, sure sure, I don't mean to barge in - I just wanted to make sure somebody kicked it off
<belkinsa> No, you didn't barge in. ;)  Checking is the right thing to do.
<belkinsa> pleia2, got it?  I have one ready to
<belkinsa> DOne
<belkinsa> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYeL1Vn-8CaEcKRisNq0RL5fB90ptqW09X0TuTmJKVvX9IdXhg?authuser=0&hl=en
<belkinsa> To join
<pleia2> belkinsa: eek, I already have one going, was just updating summit
<belkinsa> Oh, sorry.
<belkinsa> You can change it
<pleia2> https://plus.google.com/events/cra4njvp9p1vmvkdc8kp99miuqc
<pleia2> can people join that?
<pleia2> should be showing up at http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/meeting/22231/community-1406-ubuntu-women/
<dolasilla> I cn see you
<belkinsa> Yes, but join
<pleia2> belkinsa: are you able to join?
<belkinsa> Can't
<pleia2> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYfjQgQMNBw5uLxc0z13ps_1tRDTaBVN_5IwtHHT5P07G8PIqg?authuser=1&hl=en this url better?
<belkinsa> Yes
<belkinsa> One minite
<pleia2> anyone else planning on joining?
<belkinsa> dolasilla, dholbach?
<belkinsa> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYfjQgQMNBw5uLxc0z13ps_1tRDTaBVN_5IwtHHT5P07G8PIqg?authuser=1&hl=en
<dolasilla> I was more planning to follow from outside and interact via chat :D
<belkinsa> Alright
<pleia2> ok :)
<dholbach> I'm not sure I'm going to be a huge help, but I can join if you think that helps :)
<pleia2> etherpad, if someone could take notes: http://pad.ubuntu.com/uos-1406-community-1406-ubuntu-women
<pleia2> blueprint: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-women.org/+spec/community-1406-ubuntu-women
<pleia2> collaboration wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/RoadMap-U
<belkinsa> That's help though, dholbach.
<belkinsa> Like the last time
<dholbach> ok
<dolasilla> pleia2, that I can do
<belkinsa_web> The link to the hangout is https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYfjQgQMNBw5uLxc0z13ps_1tRDTaBVN_5IwtHHT5P07G8PIqg?authuser=1&hl=en
 * philipballew says hello and wonders in to the community room
<dolasilla> did we send an email in the list about it?
<belkinsa_web> I guess it's not really a quiz.
<dolasilla> about testing it, I mean
<fdafsdf> QUESTION: what's the most useful thing I could do to help?
<fdafsdf> Awesome, thank you!
<pleia2> http://harvest.ubuntu.com/
<belkinsa_web> http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/ProjectHarvest is the project page
<belkinsa_web> We are at the lookinng for developers stage
<belkinsa_web> http://blog.ubuntu-women.org/2014/05/phase-2-of-projectharvest/
<dholbach> does anyone want to get involved and join the hangout?
<dolasilla> pleia2, dholbach for project harvest indeed, we should define steps
<dolasilla> do we have a list of what we could improve, from those who tested it?
<dolasilla> belkinsa_web, thanks! :)
<belkinsa_web> updated with the feedbacl: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/ProjectHarvest
<pleia2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/harvest
<pleia2> blueprint from last time: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-women.org/+spec/community-1311-ubuntu-women
<pleia2> nominations email with details: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-women/2014-June/004106.html
<belkinsa_web> Election: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/LeadershipElectionProcess
<dholbach> thanks a lot everyone!
<pleia2> all done!
<belkinsa> dholbach, told you so, you were helpful.  ;)
<dholbach> belkinsa: just a little bit :)
<belkinsa> Everything is added to the blueprint: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-women.org/+spec/community-1406-ubuntu-women
<belkinsa> dholbach, do you have a cat?
<dholbach> belkinsa, my girlfriend does, yes :)
<dholbach> I guess it's my cat now as well :-)
<belkinsa> I figured that from the background from your cam.
<belkinsa> It seem that all three of us in the Hangout have at least a cat
<pleia2> mine were sleeping, so didn't attend :)
<belkinsa> One of mine (I have four) had to go out my room and came back in a rubbed my leg during the hangout
<lolguy> QUESTION any estimate about the no. of women using ubuntu in the wild?
<belkinsa> We are done, lolguy.
<belkinsa> But maybe pleia2 can answer that question.
<pleia2> we don't even have an estimate of *people* using Ubuntu, let alone women :) anyone can download and use it, so it's really hard to track
<pleia2> we focus on getting women involved in the community, and when we were last tracking 5% of ubuntu members were women
<lolguy> pleia2: that's interesting to know.. :)
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-community-1 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/community-1/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/06/10/%23ubuntu-uds-community-1.html
#ubuntu-uds-community-1 2014-06-11
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-community-1 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/community-1/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/06/11/%23ubuntu-uds-community-1.html
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-community-1 to: Track: Community | Community Roundtable | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/meeting/22314/community-roundtable/
<belkinsa> dholbach, working on getting the Hangout up?
<dholbach> yes
<belkinsa> Alright, just checking.
<dholbach> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYezOmrGG6RMkrpKJ5busGYaORG2gr7Kc3FXVGc_kEsrEM1EYA for whoever wants to join
<belkinsa> You said that you redoing it, right, dholbach?
<dholbach> belkinsa: yep, but you can join as well if you like
<dholbach> belkinsa: the hangout is started already
<belkinsa> Oh, it's the same one?
<dpm> o/
<belkinsa> o/
<belkinsa> It made already.
<dholbach> etherpad: http://pad.ubuntu.com/uos-1406-community-roundtable
<philipballew> do we have a link again?
<belkinsa_web> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYezOmrGG6RMkrpKJ5busGYaORG2gr7Kc3FXVGc_kEsrEM1EYA
<philipballew> belkinsa, yeah, and I was wondering if someone could paste it here
<belkinsa_web> Bah, too many people
 * czajkowski hugs dholbach 
<czajkowski> soo many dates
<czajkowski> why not merge them into one
<czajkowski> one busy week of crazyness
<czajkowski> and then do them at differnt times of the day so people can join them
<czajkowski> even try a saturday
<ahayzen> core app hack days \o/
 * dholbach hugs czajkowski back :)
<czajkowski> I think some people are finding we have so many online events that people cannot find the time to attend them all
<czajkowski> and there is a masssive overlapping in them
<czajkowski> I think doing it over the weekend would help mhall119
<czajkowski> meeting people half way would help a lot to increaase particpation
<belkinsa_web> Yeah, we have three zones, Europe, Asia, and the Americas
<czajkowski> what about looking at doing the same session
<czajkowski> twice  aday
<czajkowski> a day at differnet times?
<czajkowski> so you get the community attending at a time that suits
<czajkowski> but as dpm points out it is down to the driver of the meeting
<czajkowski> it may not always be so easy
<belkinsa_web> Twice a day could work or have a full day of doing it, 24 hours for different people.
<czajkowski> dpm: indeed I don't think it would work for all sessions but be nice to vary it a little.
<dpm> yeah
<dholbach> do we have any other subjects which should be discussed during the roundtable as well?
<belkinsa_web> So, panels wouldn't work for people?
<czajkowski> popey: indeed for presentations it's not needed
<czajkowski> dholbach: not sure if this has been brought up already, but can we set in stone the dates now for the next online UDS?
<czajkowski> so people know in advance I know this was raised a while back
<belkinsa_web> Agreed, we need maybe a month in advance of a motice.
<dholbach> czajkowski, sure... we can pick one, discuss it here, propose it to release team (and others), then announce
<belkinsa_web> notiice*
<czajkowski> dholbach: bingo
<dholbach> the last time we did it this way
<dholbach> and I think that worked well
<czajkowski> oh you should do the 24hr madness again
<czajkowski> if only to see how crazy you go
<mhall119> no
<mhall119> no, no no
<czajkowski> ah go on
<belkinsa_web> Maybe research some communities and see what they do for these type of things?
<czajkowski> just because the event goes on longer doesnt mean we need to fill every hour.  can leave like a lunch time gap/nap time and break up the day
<PabloRubianes> people are working!, we need this sessions on weekends!
<czajkowski> which will be hard
<czajkowski> for Emea for holidays as well
<czajkowski> so people take a lot of time off as well
<belkinsa_web> Alining them?
<belkinsa_web> Yeah, I agree.  I have classes during that time of the UOS's.
<mhall119> czajkowski: are you able to join the hangout?
<czajkowski> mhall119: in set up for my event :)
<czajkowski> mutlitasking sorry :/
<dholbach> PabloRubianes, which session would you like to see on weekends? things like demo sessions?
<dholbach> or presentations?
<PabloRubianes> dholbach: at least the community session
<PabloRubianes> maybe some week days and a saturday
<PabloRubianes> not all in the weekend but one day that people don't work
<PabloRubianes> like the bug jams
<belkinsa_web> PabloRubianes: I like that thought
<PabloRubianes> I am having an awful connection so I am not watching the hangout
<PabloRubianes> :(
<belkinsa_web> I'm in the Hangout and my computer is not handling it well
<mhall119> hangouts like to turn my CPU into a furnace
<dholbach> belkinsa_web, it's getting too hot?
<dholbach> PabloRubianes, bah :-/
<belkinsa_web> Funny, no. But too many people in one just lags my computer
<PabloRubianes> dholbach: yeah
<belkinsa_web> User days were
<belkinsa_web> on weekends
<PabloRubianes> also taking from the LoCo council perspective, we give a session on this summit for the time availability,
<PabloRubianes> we did not*
<belkinsa_web> Maybe we could have a LoCo UOS on the weekend of the UOS week?
<czajkowski> community folks give up their weekends to work on Ubuntu
<belkinsa_web> czajkowski: Indeed.
<PabloRubianes> belkinsa_web: we had a plan to have a similar idea, but we need to plan it right
<czajkowski> so I don;t think it's completely unreasonable to give up one day over a weekend by Ubuntu enginners to work on Ubuntu once a cycle
<cheesehead> If doing four summits a year, should try one on a weekend.
<dpm> czajkowski, engineers also need life back on the weekend, we've got people working 12 hours a day during the week too
<belkinsa_web> I think we need to plan now and be ready for the next one a month before it
<czajkowski> dpm: I do agree, but you could and I would argue community people give up their days adn evenings they too would like  a life also at the weekend or the evneings when they give it up for bug jams
<cheesehead> dpm, I don't think anyone is proposing weekend work _in addition_ to weekday duties. When my employees need to time-shift duties, I make it possible.
<dpm> well, I've been (and I am :) on both sides, and that would mean engineers have an obligation to work both during the week and weekends
 * belkinsa_web really wants a new powerful computer ;/
<PabloRubianes> dpm: I am not taking about enginners, am talking about community session
<dpm> PabloRubianes, yeah, I understand, I was replying to Laura
<belkinsa_web> We need to focus on the community folks too.
<Murazaki> He's Michael Hall's room taking flight ? ^^' Is it a lighted fan ?
<belkinsa_web> Maybe the classroom team could get some track/session ideas on the UOS and have them on Hangouts on Air.
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UtopicUnicorn/ReleaseSchedule
<balloons> Murazaki, you guessed it
<mhall119> Murazaki: just a fan, looks better on video than in real live
<dholbach> belkinsa_web, sure
<belkinsa_web> Work item?
<dholbach> belkinsa_web, sorry, I meant to say that the classroom would surely have some ideas :)
<belkinsa_web> Yeah
<belkinsa_web> How would a testing session work?  Just wondering.
<balloons> belkinsa_web, what do you mean a testing session?
<mhall119> belkinsa_web: running through checkbox and such
<mhall119> or generally using the dev release and reporting bugs
<balloons> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Jams/Testing
<belkinsa_web> I need to think on what I just asked
<dholbach> do we have any other subjects to discuss in this community roundtable?
<belkinsa_web> Maybe packing into big events might be a good idea (with UOS).
<czajkowski> July tends to be conference season
<czajkowski> Oscon
<belkinsa_web> Or have UOS styled events.
<balloons> yea.. summer in general isn't a good time, heh
<czajkowski> balloons: it really isn't
<cheesehead> No time will be great every three months. There will always be interference and conflicts. But not everybody needs to show up at every event.
<czajkowski> july 20-24
<belkinsa_web> Maybe we need to see how many folks are attending the UGJ by poll or something.
<dholbach> belkinsa_web, ask by poll to see if we don't overlap with another conference?
<dholbach> belkinsa_web, or in general to see how many attend global jam events?
<belkinsa_web> dholbach: The latter might work the best.
<dholbach> we sort of do that with loco.u.c
<belkinsa_web> That works, mhall119
<dholbach> last time: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2656/
<dpm> anyone on IRC running Ubuntu Hours events?
<popey> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2662/
<dholbach> do we have any other topics apart from "events in this cycle" we want to discuss?
<belkinsa_web> I like that idea, the weekly cimmunity hour on Hangouts on Air
<belkinsa_web> Try for another track today or tomorrow?
<belkinsa_web> Maybe we can have both suvery and Hangout?
<dholbach> belkinsa_web, the survey is going to happen in any case
<dholbach> belkinsa_web, which hangout would you like to do?
<belkinsa_web> Hangout on Air after the UOS to talk about what needs to work on and that tsuff.
<belkinsa_web> stuff*
<belkinsa_web> I think with the ones who gone to Community and Users tracks.
<belkinsa_web> Thanks for the session.
<dholbach> thank you :)
<sil2100> o/
<sil2100> dholbach: will you start the HO for the next session?
<dholbach> yep
<dholbach> on it
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-community-1 to: Track: Users | From fix to image: how your patch makes it into Ubuntu | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/meeting/22263/how-code-contributions-make-it-into-ubuntu/
<xnox> \o/
<dholbach> sil2100, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYdbntNZ9rVjC1nliza-Y-O9uhGvpwU6IdYLpvVb5FjkTdzt5A
<xnox> Going live in 5...
<xnox> 4...
<xnox> 3...
<xnox> 2...
<xnox> 1...
<xnox> =)
<xnox> previous session slides are:
<xnox> https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/10SbMhkHuTpgVEncv8Fp_A8is0stDKwuMiCAYEFNiw40/edit?usp=sharing
<xnox> http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/
<dholbach> please keep your questions coming! :)
<dholbach> do we have questions for Łukasz?
<mwenning> is there a link for  basic lander training?
<mwenning> QUESTION: is there a link / doc for basic lander training?
<xnox> mwenning: i'll ask that to sil2100 right after current question.
<dholbach> any more questions? :)
<sil2100> Thank you o/
<sil2100> Oh, an now my firefox crashed even, yay
<mwenning> thanks, good stuff
<dholbach> yeah, I'm super happy with all the great work you and others put into getting the landings right
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-community-1 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/community-1/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/06/11/%23ubuntu-uds-community-1.html
<dholbach> who's kicking off the documentation team hangout? belkinsa, pleia2 maybe? if not, I could do it as well
<belkinsa> I am doing it
<belkinsa> On it
<belkinsa> I know that someone is kicking off the Kubuntu one
<belkinsa> Almost ready
<belkinsa_web> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYfs-LezOGpwYbtjHH5WGSrWEWJlDz0_qvciVDrRmseAly4gtw?authuser=0&hl=en
<belkinsa> To join ^^
<dholbach> belkinsa, brilliant, thanks
<belkinsa> The roundtable will start in less than 20 minutes in #ubuntu-uds-community-1 and the Hangout link is (to join):  https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYfs-LezOGpwYbtjHH5WGSrWEWJlDz0_qvciVDrRmseAly4gtw?authuser=0&hl=en
<belkinsa> The roundtable will start in 10 minutes in #ubuntu-uds-community-1 and the Hangout link is (to join):  https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYfs-LezOGpwYbtjHH5WGSrWEWJlDz0_qvciVDrRmseAly4gtw?authuser=0&hl=en
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-community-1 to: Track: Community | Ubuntu Documentation Team Roundtable June 2014 | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/meeting/22234/community-1406-ubuntu-documentation-team/
 * belkinsa waits
<belkinsa> The roundtable will start in less than 10 minutes in #ubuntu-uds-community-1 and the Hangout link is (to join):  https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYfs-LezOGpwYbtjHH5WGSrWEWJlDz0_qvciVDrRmseAly4gtw?authuser=0&hl=en
<belkinsa> dholbach, are you free for this session?
<belkinsa> The roundtable will start in less than 5 minutes in #ubuntu-uds-community-1 and the Hangout link is (to join):  https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYfs-LezOGpwYbtjHH5WGSrWEWJlDz0_qvciVDrRmseAly4gtw?authuser=0&hl=en
<belkinsa> Who is here for the round table?
<belkinsa>  https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYfs-LezOGpwYbtjHH5WGSrWEWJlDz0_qvciVDrRmseAly4gtw?authuser=0&hl=en to join
<knome> <- kind of
<belkinsa> IRC or Hangout, knome?
<knome> just irc, and even that a bit on/off
<belkinsa_web> Okay.
<knome> just ping me if you need me to answer or give an opinion on something
<belkinsa_web> Okay, but I think you are only one here
<knome> well, that's ok
<knome> i mean, for me
<knome> i'll have the hangout open
<knome> or the stream tbe
<knome> i can try to catch if you ask me something there ;)
<belkinsa_web> The link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=JmBVSRVIWY4
<knome> yeah, i have it open
<belkinsa_web> pmatulis: https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=JmBVSRVIWY4
<belkinsa_web> Pad: http://pad.ubuntu.com/uos-1406-community-1406-ubuntu-documentation-team
<dholbach> belkinsa_web, yes, I can attend
<belkinsa_web> Alright, just checking
<knome> yay for dholbach on the camera
<raub> Are the nickname and pw the ones used for launchpad?
<belkinsa_web> raub: you can use any, but the LP one be better
<raub> Or I can just type here?
<belkinsa_web> You can.
<dholbach> is anyone else joining in?
<dholbach> joining the hangout I mean
<belkinsa_web> Or join the hangout if you want: https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=JmBVSRVIWY4
<dholbach> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYfs-LezOGpwYbtjHH5WGSrWEWJlDz0_qvciVDrRmseAly4gtw
<belkinsa_web> dholbach has the right link
<dholbach> http://pad.ubuntu.com/uos-1406-community-1406-ubuntu-documentation-team is the pad
<raub> I will then type here since I am at work
<belkinsa_web> Okay
<pmatulis> belkinsa_web: you can talk about the poll idea
<dholbach> is nobody of the docs team joining the hangout?
<raub> I am trying, but the data squirrels are slow today
<belkinsa_web> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-doc/2014-June/018962.html
<pmatulis> how do i join the hangout?
<belkinsa_web> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-doc/2014-May/018920.html
<belkinsa_web> pmatulis: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYfs-LezOGpwYbtjHH5WGSrWEWJlDz0_qvciVDrRmseAly4gtw
<mhall119> pmatulis: there should be a link just above the video
<raub> pmatulis: the plus.hangout link dholbach put up
<raub> ^^^^
<raub> I type slowly
<raub> Though I am still waiting for the hangout to let me in :(
<belkinsa_web> Fixed that link
<mhall119> are we having technical difficulty?
<belkinsa_web> It's fixed
<raub> I am. Can't join the hangout
<belkinsa_web> The hangout link was wrong
<belkinsa_web> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYfs-LezOGpwYbtjHH5WGSrWEWJlDz0_qvciVDrRmseAly4gtw is the link
<raub> I am still in a "Please Wait..." screen in the hangout
<knome> xubuntu uses docbook to write the docs, we can export the same stuff to web
<knome> so the docs are available in both places
<knome> making it web only is a restriction as well
<belkinsa_web> Agreed, we needboth forms
<knome> though i understand the pros of not being tied to (release) schedules
<raub> Risking sounding like certain companies that steal their customer's souls, would it be possible to record how often a given machine access the docs?
<raub> So we can have actual data
<mhall119> raub: local docs?
<raub> yeah
<mhall119> I don't think that would be possible/acceptable
<mhall119> we could maybe use popcon to see how many have installed the docs packages, if (a) they are separate -doc packages and (b) they aren't isntalled by default or as a recommends
<knome> mhall119, that's not the number we want; all regular xubuntu installations *have* the docs
<knome> we'd like to know how many actually *use* them
<mhall119> right, so we'd have record and report file access.....that won't be popular
<knome> yeah, not really
<raub> I wonder how to get data without being google
<mhall119> take it away and count how many people complain :)
<knome> mhall119, how do the people who have no internet access and need the offline docs complain? ;)
<knome> also, vocal minority
<raub> pmatulis: Where would we find the average desktop user so we can put the poll there?
<mhall119> yeah, no good way to get this info
<knome> you could keep the same infra, and have packaged docs, and online (web) docs
<knome> the packaged docs could point to the "updated" online docs
<knome> which could be updated regardless of where you are in the release schedule
<dholbach> could you guys join the hangout as well? :)
<mhall119> couldn't we also SRU new docs after release?
<belkinsa_web> Link: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYfs-LezOGpwYbtjHH5WGSrWEWJlDz0_qvciVDrRmseAly4gtw
<knome> dholbach, can't right now, i'm afraid
<dholbach> maybe try different browsers if your current doesn't work
<dholbach> knome, ok
<knome> mhall119, yeah, that too
<knome> mhall119, but peter's main argument seems to be "the bureaucracy slows down our progress"
<raub> What if the in-computer docs will have enough useful info to get the basics running, including getting online? Then the online docs would be more abridged
<raub> er, UNabridged
<knome> yep, happening, and we will land an SRU for xubuntu 14.04.x
<raub> i.e. more crap
<dholbach> I was just looking at https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/ubuntu-help/whats-new.html
<raub> I do agree that too much bureaucracy does slow things down
<knome> ubuntu community help
<knome> dholbach, help.ubuntu.com/community
<dholbach> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/utopic/ubuntu-docs/utopic I guess
<raub> mhall119: I think there should be enough docs in the desktop to get it up and running and connected to the net
<knome> pmatulis, you can keep on working on the documentation after the freezes, and put the latest revisions online
<knome> yeah, the release team should be relatively liberal on updating docs after freezes..
<belkinsa_web> We still have no driver for Desktop
<knome> i think the only reason why freezes happen as soon as they do now is that there needs to be some time to handle the uploads
<knome> dholbach, ^
<raub> Are there any people from the desktop team here?
<knome> so if there was a person or two who could commit uploading the docs later, the freezes could happen later easily
<knome> dholbach, i agree. but that's what the doc team wiki says.
<dholbach> ok :)
<raub> About docs deadline, why not just have one deadline a year? I mean, how much should it change between pickls.04 and pickles.10?
<belkinsa_web> We can't, we have cycles that are 6 months long.
<raub> belkinsa_web: how much does the releases really change between cycles?
<knome> pmatulis, sure, i understand. but what are the late changes you need to do?
<belkinsa_web> Good point.
<knome> pmatulis, i mean, why weren't they been done earlier?
<knome> the rest of the community can (kind of) commit to schedules, why can't documentation?
<knome> or why is it so different for documentation?
<belkinsa_web> I think we don't have enough man power.
<belkinsa_web> As pmatulis says
<knome> then the problem is not the bureaucracy or the processes but the amount of contributors.
<belkinsa_web> Recruitment issues.
<bregma> with an LTS release, it may be possible to defer the final docs until the .01 point release to give more time for revision and translation cycles
 * raub is guilty of that
<knome> would the more appropriate question be how the developers of certain apps/parts of the system can help the documentation team?
<bregma> developers make very poor documenters
<raub> knome: that would be a good question
<dholbach> I'm adding notes right now (http://pad.ubuntu.com/uos-1406-community-1406-ubuntu-documentation-team)
<bregma> documentation is an ideal entry point for non-technical contributers, perhaps that should be stressed in the "how can I contribute?" material
<bregma> QUESTION: is there a definitive list of "official" documention, who owns it, and how to get involved or contribute to each?
<belkinsa_web> Maybve that link can be included on the main page?
<belkinsa_web> The main COmmunity Help Wiki page
<cheesehead> Is the recruiting problem that nobody wants to help? Or do new helpers get scared/demotivated and drop away?
<knome> dholbach, re: gunnar, i don't know, i believe he was only going to pick up ubuntu-docs
<belkinsa_web> Ali talked about that and we are missing that link
<dholbach> knome, in that case, he could probably help with other packages or apply for upload rights for them too, or somebody else should apply
<dholbach> it's not overly bureaucratic - either throw up a merge proposal or file a bug and subscribe ubuntu-sponsors
<knome> dholbach, i think the answer to the question if he'd like to do that was "not really", so yeah, somebody else needs to..
<dholbach> let me know if stuff doesn't get sponsored
<knome> dholbach, i understand that and it's not a problem for our team, but i was thinking about the documentation stuff generally
<dholbach> to me it doesn't look like the biggest problem in the whole docs process - I'm happy to help with sponsorship as well
<pmatulis> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DocumentationTeam
<knome> some packages always seem to be stalling for a reason or another :/
<knome> dholbach, probably not
<dholbach> some stuff might stall, yes - I agree and I'm not saying it's perfect
<dholbach> let me know if things stall
<dholbach> after a few sponsored uploads, some doc member can apply for upload rights themselves then :)
<knome> i don't think you need to be a member of any team to do a merge proposal
<knome> mhall119, ^
<dholbach> knome, no, you don't
<dholbach> ah sorry
<dholbach> I misunderstood :)
<dholbach> ignore me :)
<knome> i can help with upgrading the community help wiki frontpage (to ensure it keeps looking good)
<raub> Good because I do not know how to go anymore from the main ubuntu site to the server docs
<raub> shame on me!
<belkinsa_web> pmatulis: can you post it here too?
<pmatulis> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DocumentationTeam/SystemDocumentation/UbuntuDesktopGuide
<dholbach> knome, I noted down an action for you :)
<knome> For information on contributing see the Ubuntu Documentation Team wiki page.
<knome> help.ubuntu.com says that ^
<ahoneybun> lots of people
<raub> Why not have links to the, say, intro to bazaar?
<raub> on the main doc page?
<raub> or how to use this thing
<belkinsa_web> For the Kubuntu Doc team roundtable, who is kicking it off?
<raub> If you already know how to use it, don't click th elink
<ahoneybun> valorie: want to kick us off?
<belkinsa_web> I will be joining too, but not kicking it off.
<knome> raub, contributions on improving the team page are welcome
<belkinsa_web> But thank you, ahoneybun.
<ahoneybun> for belkinsa?
<belkinsa_web> Giving me a update.
<ahoneybun> oh I'll kick us off if I need to
<knome> pmatulis, that makes me think if canonical could help with that at all.
<knome> the documentation team wiki is a bit sloppy
<belkinsa_web> Maybe in this cycle, we can clean it up?
<ahoneybun> knome: throw me a link to it and I'll look at it
<knome> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DocumentationTeam
<knome> to me it looks like the wiki might overcomplicate some things.
<knome> pmatulis, they aren't called documentation any more
<knome> pmatulis, it's called community help wiki now
<ahoneybun> I mean we don't really work on that as that is the main ubuntu docs team page, but I'll help if I can
<belkinsa_web> Yeah, they are just help guides
<belkinsa_web> The UF are
<belkinsa_web> and AskUbunti
<belkinsa_web> Ubuntu*
 * ahoneybun is confused
<raub> knome: point taken
<ahoneybun> the kubuntu session has not started right
<belkinsa_web> ahoneybun: everyone is googling for the answer
<belkinsa_web> Oh, sorry
<ahoneybun> 19:00 is 3pm to New york
<knome> got to go. thanks belkinsa_web, dholbach for running the meeting
<belkinsa_web> Not a problem
<belkinsa> ahoneybun, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS/Sessions
<belkinsa> Look at this
<belkinsa_web> Is the timer off?
<belkinsa_web> Its' 54 not 55
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-community-1 to: Track: Community | Kubuntu Documentation Team Roundtable June 2014 | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/meeting/22242/community-1406-kubuntu-documentation-team/
<ahoneybun> https://plus.google.com/events/c2nq9rtu3gubkj4927ulpglm1ps
<mhall119> dholbach: I managed to freeze Unity
<dholbach> thanks guys! :)
<dholbach> mhall119, oopsie
<mhall119> thanks everyone
 * mhall119 goes to reboot
 * belkinsa_web needs one too
<dholbach> is anyone going to run the kubuntu docs meeting?
<valorie> ahoneybun: do you need to invite me or something?
<valorie> the link you posted only allows me to "watch"
<dholbach> valorie, ahoneybun: are you setting up the hangout? :)
<ahoneybun> dholbach: I got it set up just need to send links
<valorie> ah got it
<barsook> What;s the hangout link?
<barsook> the one to join?
<valorie> https://plus.google.com/events/c2nq9rtu3gubkj4927ulpglm1ps
<ahoneybun> do I air it?
<valorie> but I think there is another one
<ahoneybun> start broadcast?
<barsook> What is it again?
<belkinsa_web> https://plus.google.com/events/c2nq9rtu3gubkj4927ulpglm1ps
<valorie> ahoneybun: did you follow the uds/sessions link?
<dholbach> button at the bottom
<belkinsa_web> Yeah, it's not the one
<dholbach> you're live!
<SilverLion> ahoneybun: pls DO wear headphones!
<belkinsa_web> ahoneybun: it's the one that you get when in the hangout and the sound needs to be fixed
<SilverLion> your background noises are terrible :(
<belkinsa_web> Headphones please.
<ahoneybun> better?
<ahoneybun> there is a delay
<SilverLion> your ac is killing the sound
<ahoneybun> ok turned that off
<ahoneybun> how do I invite people to the hangout
<dholbach> ahoneybun, just paste the URL in here
<ahoneybun> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYcJruxQy3tuc0JL7-Q6EQzyP02oFJS0JqiRdfzgqnz76VTmPg?authuser=0&hl=en
<valorie> oh thank goodness
<ahoneybun> valorie: did that work?
<belkinsa_web> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYcJruxQy3tuc0JL7-Q6EQzyP02oFJS0JqiRdfzgqnz76VTmPg?a...
<belkinsa_web> Yes
<shadeslayer> hey ho
<belkinsa_web> Hangout link to join: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYcJruxQy3tuc0JL7-Q6EQzyP02oFJS0JqiRdfzgqnz76VTmPg?a...
<valorie> yes, that works
<ahoneybun> awesome
<valorie> thank you belkinsa_web
<shadeslayer> ahoneybun: there's usually a delay
<ahoneybun> shadeslayer: you made it
<shadeslayer> I'm cooking dinner/practicing my violin, I'll pipe in if required
<shadeslayer> via IRC
<shadeslayer> can't do 3 things at once
<SilverLion> how do you folks get these banners with the icons where your names are on?
<ahoneybun> SilverLion: hangout tool
<ahoneybun> left handside
<shadeslayer> ahoneybun: document process  on the wiki! :P
 * ahoneybun is bad at this lol
<belkinsa_web> Its' cool, you are learning.
<shadeslayer> ^^
<shadeslayer> ahoneybun: apachelogger moved the wiki
<ahoneybun> shadeslayer: oh he did?
<shadeslayer> ahoneybun: yes, everything is on community.kde.org now
<shadeslayer> see ML
<belkinsa_web> I think I like how the wiki is on the KDE site.  You have the Discussion page/tab.  Lucky you.  ;)
<belkinsa_web> Your LP project page is outdate: https://launchpad.net/kubuntu-docs
<s-lion> can someone repost hangout link?
<belkinsa_web> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYcJruxQy3tuc0JL7-Q6EQzyP02oFJS0JqiRdfzgqnz76VTmPg?a...
<s-lion> thnx
<s-lion> you'll get a Lubuntu visitor ;)
<belkinsa_web> And a Ubuntu one too
<shadeslayer> FYI I've lost the stream
<shadeslayer> so best ping me on IRC
<belkinsa_web> Is there a Ubuntu Comms team, by any chance.
<belkinsa_web> SilverLion just gave me an idea
<shadeslayer> and back, and gone
<valorie> belkinsa_web: not as such
<valorie> but we're trying to get a group together
<belkinsa_web> I figured since the Ubuntu Marketing team is dead
<ahoneybun> ubuntu comms?
<belkinsa_web> Yeah
<belkinsa_web> I think Ubuntu needs one too
<belkinsa_web> Turn off your mic!
<belkinsa_web> I think a Comms teams might be better for this case rather than marketing.
<belkinsa_web> Or that.
<belkinsa_web> Sounds like a recruiting for the starting point
<belkinsa_web> Developers don't docuement anything
<belkinsa_web> That's the problem.
<sgclark2> I will try to spend some time with documentation between packaging
<belkinsa_web> But I think pleia2 is trying to get developers to give updates.
<sgclark2> re-inventing the wheel
<valorie> hey sgclark2
<sgclark2> hello!
<sgclark2> agree
<sgclark2> plus another 24 hours in a day
<sgclark2> it is a full time job keeping all that up
<belkinsa_web> lol
<sgclark2> oh?
<belkinsa_web> sgclark2:https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYcJruxQy3tuc0JL7-Q6EQzyP02oFJS0JqiRdfzgqnz76VTmPg?a...  if you want to join
<belkinsa_web> Don't forget the action items!
<belkinsa_web> Like https://help.ubuntu.com/ would something like that?
<belkinsa_web> Looks clearer.
<belkinsa_web> CLeaner*
<sgclark2> I can't seem to get the plugin to work
<belkinsa_web> What's the problem, sgclark2?
<valorie> yes, however, we've had trouble getting themes to be uniformly applied
<belkinsa_web> We are all USA folks
<ahoneybun> thank you belkinsa_web
<belkinsa_web> 3:39 PM here
<ahoneybun> belkinsa: same time here
<sgclark2> 12:40 pm here
<sgclark2> that is what I am packaging
<ahoneybun> nice sgclark2
<belkinsa_web> ahoneybun: carefull, Twitter was hacked into today
<valorie> oh yes, I saw a tweetdeck exploit
<s-lion> lubuntu comms was using tweetdeck ;)
<valorie> yikes
<valorie> i'm sure it will be fixed soon
<s-lion> it definetly will
<belkinsa_web> Yeah, I quit Twitter though.
<s-lion> belkinsa_web: no need to quit the whole twitter ;)
<belkinsa_web> Well, I don't use it anymore.
<belkinsa_web> ANd I get my updated via feeds.
<s-lion> I'll head out of the hangout now
<s-lion> returning to Lubuntu Comms Works ;)
<belkinsa_web> Alright.
<valorie> nice to see you Harry
<belkinsa_web> Thank for coming
<ahoneybun> thanks s-lion
<s-lion> I'll be around as silverlion though
<s-lion> you'll find me in the lubuntu area if needed or belkinsa can make contact ;)
<belkinsa_web> Just a wonder, I think Recruiting or comms can work
<belkinsa_web> Marketing makes me think of selling it
<valorie> exactly
<belkinsa_web> Promo could work too
<sgclark2> Promoting sounds good to me
<belkinsa_web> ahoneybun: you use e-mail client?  I do to.
<ahoneybun> I really like kmail belkinsa, I only need to use browser email for my steam code
<sgclark2> more than one will need to help with social, it is alot of work, I did it for a long time and finally ran off screaming haha
<valorie> I agree
<belkinsa_web> See ya, computer needs to charge
<valorie> & can hardly stand social media these days
<ahoneybun> belkinsa: thanks for coming belkinsa
<belkinsa_web> Not a problem
<belkinsa_web> Glad to help and I think we may have a larger problem in the COmmunity of Ubuntu and it's flavours.
<belkinsa_web> If only two teams have a Comms/Promo/Recruiting team.
<valorie> what larger problem?
<valorie> ah
<valorie> well, I'm part of my LoCo
<valorie> and do promo there
<sgclark2> see you in irc!
<ahoneybun> I am too but I can't go to Orlando for the meetings
<belkinsa_web> I try to but it's quiet in Ohio
 * valorie goes afk for awhile.....
<ahoneybun> sgclark2: what time are you in >?
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-community-1 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/community-1/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/06/11/%23ubuntu-uds-community-1.html
<sgclark2> Pacific US
<ahoneybun> how do I put for public view?
 * SilverLion is located in UTC + 2 (CET) :D
<SilverLion> I have to go offline for updates ... be back later!
<belkinsa> mhall119, do you know which flavours have a Comms/Promo/Recruiting team to help new people to get involved?
<mhall119> belkinsa: I don't, no
<mhall119> Kubuntu might?
<belkinsa> Kubuntu will as I heard.
<belkinsa> Alright, I was just wondering.  You think Ubuntu needs one?
<mhall119> belkinsa: I missed this session, what would such a team do?
<belkinsa> It could be used to help new people to get involved.  Like a starting point where that person can be lead to the othher teams within that flavour.
<knome> belkinsa, that's a hard, and probably in ways a wrong question
<knome> belkinsa, xubuntu doesn't have a specific, designed team for that, but we are all pretty open to help anybody with anything they might need
<knome> belkinsa, so a bit more organic than how some of the other flavors (ubuntu GNOME, lubuntu) have structured their teams and helping out new people
<belkinsa> knome, ah, I see.
<belkinsa> Do you use your main flavour mainling list for it?
<belkinsa> mailing*
<knome> we have a -devel list
<knome> but some of us do follow the -users list as well
<belkinsa> mhall119, this was suggested to me on the doc team's IRC about your item in the Doc Team's Roundtable: [17:17] <GunnarHj> belkinsa: A link to http://community.ubuntu.com/contribute/documentation/ might be what should be on top of help.ubuntu.com
#ubuntu-uds-community-1 2014-06-12
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-community-1 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/community-1/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/06/12/%23ubuntu-uds-community-1.html
<mhall119> belkinsa: thanks, that is a good page to use
<belkinsa> mhall119, I think we have figured it out and have placed it on help.ubuntu.com.
<mhall119> belkinsa: doing my work items for me? nice!
<belkinsa> I guess we have jumped onto it last night after the UOS.  I forgot who's item it was.
<mhall119> belkinsa: do you have a note document where you're collecting things to mention in the closing plenary today?
<belkinsa> I do, in my Evernote but it needs to be cleaned up.
<belkinsa> And I know someone to take notes for the App Developer session for me, unless they will be  on the Pad.
<belkinsa> dpm_, are you kicking off the "App development training programme" session?
<dpm_> belkinsa, I think dholbach is
<belkinsa> Alright, just checking/wondering.
 * belkinsa is kicking of the last Community session
<dpm_> thanks belkinsa!
<belkinsa> Not a problem, it deals with my team.
<Luke> Luke314
<belkinsa> o/ dholbach.
<dholbach> hey belkinsa
<belkinsa> Are you kicking off this session?
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-community-1 to: Track: Community | Community Roundtable | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/meeting/22316/community-roundtable/
<dholbach> belkinsa, yes, can do :)
<belkinsa> Alright, just checking/wondering.
<belkinsa> Poo, that gives me away.
 * belkinsa is on three clients for IRC
<knome> hahah
<belkinsa> But I'm two computers, one for IRC and one for Hangouts
<dholbach> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYdFP8ilC4LTYD151s-N0cThinboSHqN6g9mp3Ez_F-3pCu65w for everyone who wants to join in
<belkinsa> barsook, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYdFP8ilC4LTYD151s-N0cThinboSHqN6g9mp3Ez_F-3pCu65w
<dholbach> belkinsa: hum... which hangout did you start?
<belkinsa> I didn't
<dholbach> ah ok - that was the same link :)
<dholbach> I thought it was a different one
<belkinsa> I was sending the link to myself
<mhall119> popey: are you able to join this one?
<popey> no, am joining the core apps weekly mhall119
<popey> added some notes earlier
<dholbach> all right... anyone else who wants to join in?
<dpm> Session notes: http://pad.ubuntu.com/uos-1406-community-roundtable
<belkinsa_web> Use QUESTION to ask questions.
<belkinsa_web> Maybe you could make a graph that shows the numbers over the time, mhall119.
<belkinsa_web> (line graph is what I mean)
 * belkinsa_web likes the idea
<belkinsa_web> Maybe through the LoCo portal or yeah, the RSS feed
<belkinsa_web> Could a blogging function work for the LoCo portal
<GunnarHj> belkinsa_web: Do you please have the direct link to the hangout?
<belkinsa_web> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYdFP8ilC4LTYD151s-N0cThinboSHqN6g9mp3Ez_F-3pCu65w
<belkinsa_web> We also have a team called the Ubuntu Leadership
<belkinsa_web> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntuleadership
<belkinsa_web> Could this team help?
<dholbach> belkinsa_web, maybe you should talk about it on the hangout :)
<belkinsa_web> Sure, when there is time and when you guys finish your topdic
<belkinsa_web> tipic*
<belkinsa_web> topic*
<belkinsa_web> I froze
<belkinsa_web> The Ubuntu Leadership team will have materials to help the leaders within the Community and LoCos to lead and start things.
<belkinsa_web> The team was rebooted by me a few weeks ago
<mhall119> belkinsa: do you have a link to that material?
<belkinsa_web> One sc
<belkinsa_web> Wiki
<belkinsa_web> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuLeadership
<mhall119> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1403/meeting/22194/community-1403-growing-a-new-generation-of-ubuntu-leaders/
<mhall119> now I froze :(
<dholbach> me too
<belkinsa_web> Me too
<dholbach> ok, I'll reload the page?
<belkinsa_web> Carefull, dholbach on that though
<dholbach> GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
<belkinsa_web> My fault!
<mhall119> dholbach: just start a new one and edit the hangout details in summit
<dholbach> I'm back
<dholbach> use the link: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYdFP8ilC4LTYD151s-N0cThinboSHqN6g9mp3Ez_F-3pCu65w
<dshimer> yes, live
<belkinsa_web> dshimer: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYdFP8ilC4LTYD151s-N0cThinboSHqN6g9mp3Ez_F-3pCu65w  if you want to join in
<GunnarHj> Would the sponsorship queue be a proper topic for this session?
<GunnarHj> reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/sponsoring/
<belkinsa_web> Yeah, but it could useful.
<belkinsa_web> mhall119: that was too you.
<mhall119> belkinsa_web: I'll work something up
<belkinsa_web> Cool.
<GunnarHj> Microphone problem...
<GunnarHj> I simply think it has been too long for a few weeks now.
<GunnarHj> It's discouraging for community contributors.
<Laney> The queue?
<GunnarHj> I fear that it leads to less work being done than else would have been the case.
<Laney> Send a sponsorgram to ubuntu-devel
<GunnarHj> Laney: Yes, the queue.
<Laney> I think it'd be good to get people doing sponsoring outside of the (Canonical subset of the) patch pilot scheme
<Laney> Not watching the video for this so I don't know if you're talking about it there :)
 * belkinsa_web checks
<belkinsa_web> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/Ubuntu-sponsors
<dholbach> https://www.google.com/calendar/embed?src=6k1e5rq45m1bdqq0n1ge3oqaok@group.calendar.google.com&gsessionid=OK
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/CodeReviews#Schedule
<GunnarHj> I think it sounds good.
<belkinsa_web> Are we off air?
<popey> is this session still running?
<belkinsa_web> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYdFP8ilC4LTYD151s-N0cThinboSHqN6g9mp3Ez_F-3pCu65w
<GunnarHj> Anything that prevents that an item has to wait several weeks to be attended would be welcome. :)
<belkinsa_web> I can get in summary mode.
<mhall119> yeah, it kicked us off air and because of the last time it dropped dholbach doesn't have a button to get us back on
<belkinsa_web> Sure, I can talk about what we talked in the track summaries.
<dpm> ok, back to good old IRC!
 * mhall119 immediately grows a neckbeard
<dholbach> dpm, mhall119, popey, balloons: do we have summaries of the individual sessions up somewhere?
<mhall119> we do for appdev :)
 * dpm moves to the basement
<dholbach> hum
<dpm> popey, so you'll see some notes on the loco discussions just above the work items
<balloons> if we don't a doc to add them to would be great
<mhall119> belkinsa_web: did you start a doc for summary notes?
<belkinsa_web> I have for Community but I need to work on cleaning it up
<belkinsa_web> Yeah.
<dholbach> belkinsa_web, do you have it in some google doc? I could help with adding some info about sessions I attended
<dholbach> GunnarHj, did you have some more comments about the sponsorship queue?
<dholbach> mhall119, dpm: who's going to take this one "[] Schedule a meeting with the LC to discuss ways to promote team activity and new leaders: TODO"?
<popey> ok
<belkinsa> dholbach, not yet, but I will.
<GunnarHj> dholbach: No, I think you covered it well. Thanks!
<dholbach> thanks GunnarHj!
<mhall119> dholbach: I can take it, hopefully the LC isn't tired of me asking them for meetings :)
<dholbach> belkinsa: if you want I can create the google doc
<dholbach> mhall119, it'll be a hangout-on-air - it should be fun :)
<belkinsa> dholbach, sure.
<mhall119> dholbach: scheduling it is going to be the hard part
<dholbach> yeah
<belkinsa> Where's Ali?
<belkinsa> Ah, there he is.
<amjjawad> who? me? :P
<belkinsa> Are you kicking it off, amjjawad?
<amjjawad> as you like, I don't mind
<amjjawad> should I?
<belkinsa> Sure.
<amjjawad> okay then, one moment
<belkinsa> But I can if you don't want too
<amjjawad> belkinsa: I'm about to finish :D
<belkinsa> Setting it up?
<amjjawad> yep
<belkinsa> Can you get the links or should I upload them?
<amjjawad> sure
<amjjawad> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYdmtijfX-Uc3bEKT4frwqRt2866g2fSoEmL_tR71_SpUHf8Xg
<amjjawad> and https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oq4rRZi2XPI
<belkinsa> And the video (YouTube) link
<belkinsa> Thanks
<amjjawad> you welcome
<amjjawad> aldomann: are you there?
<belkinsa> Done
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-community-1 to: Track: Community | Introduction to Ubuntu GNOME | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/meeting/22257/ubuntu-gnome-panel/
<amjjawad> thanks belkinsa :D
<amjjawad> 5 mins to go ...
<belkinsa> Not a problem
<amjjawad> are you on my Google+ circles?
<amjjawad> can't remember I have seen you there
<belkinsa> No, but it doesn't matter for hangouts
<amjjawad> Yeah, I know, was just asking
<belkinsa> I got the e-mail
<amjjawad> I see
<amjjawad> I like Google hangout a lot
<belkinsa> I do to.
<amjjawad> :D
<amjjawad> aldomann: are you there? I hope you're
<amjjawad> I burned my body today :P
<amjjawad> 3 hours and a half at the pool
<medo001> when it's gone start
<amjjawad> I'm on fire now
<amjjawad> medo001: in few seconds I guess
<belkinsa> Ready!
<amjjawad> yep
<amjjawad> shall I start?
<belkinsa> Sure
<medo001> i was born ready
<amjjawad> cool :D
<amjjawad> burn*
<ahoneybun> hey amjjawad
<medo001> yep
<amjjawad> hey :D
<amjjawad> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYdmtijfX-Uc3bEKT4frwqRt2866g2fSoEmL_tR71_SpUHf8Xg
<ahoneybun> thought I slept in to much
<belkinsa> amjjawad: Make sure you share the links here and the Pad.
<belkinsa> And the Hangout chat too
<amjjawad> sure
<belkinsa> Thanks.
<amjjawad> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/OneStopPage
<aldomann> Sorry mate, but I have to go. I'll watch the hangout as soon as I'm finished.
<aldomann> I wish I could attend with you, Ali.
<amjjawad> http://ubuntugnome.org/gnome-3-12/
<Laney> any of you ubuntu GNOME guys going to GUADEC?
<belkinsa> QUESTION: Laney:  any of you ubuntu GNOME guys going to GUADEC?
<belkinsa> You guys can end if needed.
<amjjawad> sure
<belkinsa> Same, online ones are better at times.
<dholbach> ahoneybun, valorie: do you think you could provide a quick summary (like a sentence or a paragraph) about what you talked about in the Kubuntu Docs session yesterday? (It's for the community summary in the closing plenary later on.)
<dholbach> if you just paste it here, I'll make sure it gets into the notes
<belkinsa> I asked phillw for his note stoo
<belkinsa> too*
<dholbach> great
<ahoneybun> dholbach: We discuessed about following Ubuntu GNOME and setting up a Kubuntu Promo team to help promote and gather contributors and then send them to the right team (Docs, Dev, etc)
<belkinsa> Please use QUESTION: for questions
<dholbach> ahoneybun, brilliant... I'll add that!
<dholbach> looks like belkinsa is already taking care of that :-)
<belkinsa> Done.
<dholbach> thanks belkinsa, ahoneybun!
<ahoneybun> dholbach: np
<belkinsa> What about improving the pages of Kubuntu design wise?
<propan0> is there a repo to clone for the site?
<ahoneybun> QUESTION: propan0	is there a repo to clone for the site?
<propan0> thnx ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> belkinsa: we talked about once or server things get setup we can work on docs.kubuntu.org to make it look more in line with the new kubuntu set
<ahoneybun> *site
<belkinsa> mhall119, just a thought, you think for the next UOS, we can do a UOS feedback/Community Roundtable as the last community track of the UOS before the summaries.
<belkinsa> Alright, thanks
<belkinsa> dholbach and ahoneybun: added/
<ahoneybun> belkinsa: that sounds great
<belkinsa> Ignore some of the chatter, amjjawad.  :)
<belkinsa> propan0, what are you talking about?
<propan0> to help out... submit patches
<propan0> for the site
<belkinsa> propan0,  https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYdFP8ilC4LTYD151s-N0cThinboSHqN6g9mp3Ez_F-3pCu65w if you want to join in
<belkinsa> COMMENT: amjjawad, the manual idea sounds good but you might be diluting the work force.
<mhall119> belkinsa: we could, sure, we also always send out a survey to all attendees afterwards
<belkinsa> ahoneybun, you fan again I think
<amjjawad> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/Artwork
<belkinsa> mhall119, right, I forgot about the survey but I was thinking about doing a session about it because it's fresh in our minds.
<belkinsa> If there is any feed back
<ahoneybun> belkinsa: betteR?
<mhall119> belkinsa: we can do that next time, for sure, we may also do an on-air feedback session in a week or two
<belkinsa> Yeah, ahoneybun.
<ahoneybun> awesome
<belkinsa> mhall119, cool and the feedback sounds good to.
<amjjawad> so guys
<amjjawad> any thing else?
<belkinsa> amjjawad and ahoneybun, it was a good one.  Thanks for doing it.
<amjjawad> you most welcome
<amjjawad> should I end it?
<amjjawad> or should I wait
<belkinsa> Sure if you want.
<belkinsa> You don't need to be a developer to do stuff!
<belkinsa> Indeed, I have.  ;)
<belkinsa> WHo's kicking off the next one?
<dholbach> for the "app development training programme" session, the link for joining the hangout is: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYc4idc5KJDOvbIeOeCBb-ZwmP-w1Iyjkogetm-jREamg0qwtA
<dholbach> err, hang on
<dholbach> hum, my video is looking funny
<belkinsa> I have seen that happen
<belkinsa> Okay
<belkinsa> Marco had that issue too
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-community-1 to: Track: Community | App development training programme | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/meeting/22315/community-1406-appdev-training-programme/
<dholbach> bah, same issue in firefox
<barsook> check if you have enhacement on
<dholbach> which enhancement?
<belkinsa> Don't know.  One of them is on when you start.
<dholbach> google effects?
<belkinsa> Maybe.
<dholbach> I'll turn off my video for now
<dholbach> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYfvnW7S-YRvFgMUoblSZc0lNyxwNhneVx9Rccph7_PywvMaEg
 * belkinsa does too, I might be lagging because of it
<belkinsa> it = video
<dholbach> do we have anyone who wants to join the hangout?
<dholbach> and talk about the App Development Training Programme?
<belkinsa_web> Blueprint: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-1406-appdev-training-programme
<belkinsa_web> There was a firebox update.
<belkinsa_web> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYfvnW7S-YRvFgMUoblSZc0lNyxwNhneVx9Rccph7_PywvMaEg
<belkinsa_web> to join
<belkinsa_web> And we see you
<dholbach> can you guys hear me?
<belkinsa_web> Yes, stupid mic
<dholbach> ah ok
<dholbach> I'll keep on talking then
<cgregan_uds> I hear both of you
<dholbach> want to join us?
<belkinsa_web> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYfvnW7S-YRvFgMUoblSZc0lNyxwNhneVx9Rccph7_PywvMaEg
<dholbach> http://people.canonical.com/~dholbach/tmp/apps-presentations/
<belkinsa_web> I agree with both with an intro for the new ones/
<dholbach> http://pad.ubuntu.com/uos-1406-community-1406-appdev-training-programme
<belkinsa_web> Wouldn't you need network connection for the VM also?
<belkinsa_web> If so, I think you do truely need network connection for the VM, creating a new app, and grabbing code from LP.
<silbs> I think you should give them working code. If you expect everyone to come up with idea, there is a lot of wasted thinking time
<belkinsa_web> Or a template for t heir own
<silbs> or give them snippets of working code that they piece together
<belkinsa_web> silbs: if you want to join: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYfvnW7S-YRvFgMUoblSZc0lNyxwNhneVx9Rccph7_PywvMaEg
<belkinsa_web> dholbach: can you be my backup for the summaries track?
<dholbach> belkinsa_web, yep, sure! :)
<belkinsa_web> Thanks.
<mhall119> silbs: also, welcome :)
 * belkinsa_web is a but worried
<silbs> mhall119: hi
<dholbach> does anyone want to join the hangout?
<belkinsa_web> Link: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/aleolivat/sandbox
<dholbach> belkinsa_web, we should be fine - we can do this together if you like :)
<belkinsa_web> Sorry on wrong
<belkinsa_web> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYfvnW7S-YRvFgMUoblSZc0lNyxwNhneVx9Rccph7_PywvMaEg
<belkinsa_web> dholbach: sure, we can.
<belkinsa_web> brb
<dholbach> popey, http://people.canonical.com/~dholbach/tmp/apps-presentations/
<belkinsa> We have an hour of a break before the next session, right?
<mhall119> belkinsa: right, for lunch/dinner/whatever
<belkinsa> Thanks, just checking.
<popey> ☹ laptop overheated
<popey> i have dholbach saying "everyone" over and over in my headphones
<mhall119> popey: he's like that :)
 * popey REISUBs
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-community-1 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/community-1/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/06/12/%23ubuntu-uds-community-1.html
 * belkinsa is okay with outsiders in her next session
<barsook> Hangout link: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYcOsF8aRBwRY_wB7DB8nYNrNzeakKnA3zUtJLElTfc2n4ayHw
<belkinsa_web> Hangout link to join https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYcOsF8aRBwRY_wB7DB8nYNrNzeakKnA3zUtJLElTfc2n4ayHw
<belkinsa_web> We sill start in 30 minutes
<belkinsa_web> In less than 15 minutes the session will start.  To join in: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYcOsF8aRBwRY_wB7DB8nYNrNzeakKnA3zUtJLElTfc2n4ayHw
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-community-1 to: Track: Community | Ubuntu Scientists June 2014 Roundtable | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/meeting/22241/community-1406-ubuntu-dubuntu-scientists/
<belkinsa_web> Ten minutes~
<belkinsa_web> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYcOsF8aRBwRY_wB7DB8nYNrNzeakKnA3zUtJLElTfc2n4ayHw
<belkinsa_web> % minutes to go
<belkinsa_web> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYcOsF8aRBwRY_wB7DB8nYNrNzeakKnA3zUtJLElTfc2n4ayHw
<belkinsa_web> 5*
<BruceChastain> hello
<belkinsa_web> BruceChastain: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYcOsF8aRBwRY_wB7DB8nYNrNzeakKnA3zUtJLElTfc2n4ayHw
<belkinsa_web> To join
<belkinsa_web> Thanks for coming
<belkinsa_web> Is Andrey Shmakov here?
<belkinsa_web> Starting in a minute
<belkinsa_web> To join: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYcOsF8aRBwRY_wB7DB8nYNrNzeakKnA3zUtJLElTfc2n4ayHw
<belkinsa_web> dholbach, mhall119, any one else, you can join in too!
<belkinsa_web> STarting now
<belkinsa_web> http://pad.ubuntu.com/uos-1406-community-1406-ubuntu-dubuntu-scientists
<belkinsa_web> Keep in there is a delay between the stream and the IRC
<BruceChastain> ok there seems to be a delay, I put my mic on mute for now
<BruceChastain> ah ok got it
<BruceChastain> ok now the audio is breaking up some
<belkinsa_web> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuScientists/
<belkinsa_web> Stupid computer
<belkinsa_web> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/aleolivat/sandbox
<belkinsa_web> Can you show it also.
<belkinsa_web> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/aleolivat/sandbox
<belkinsa_web> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYcOsF8aRBwRY_wB7DB8nYNrNzeakKnA3zUtJLElTfc2n4ayHw
<belkinsa_web> You can stop the screencast/
<belkinsa_web> https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-scientists/msg00031.html
<belkinsa_web> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-scientists
 * belkinsa_web is taking notes
<belkinsa_web> https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-scientists/msg00072.html
<BruceChastain> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuScience
<belkinsa_web> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuScience
<belkinsa_web> BruceChastain: added that to the pad
<belkinsa_web> http://pad.ubuntu.com/uos-1406-community-1406-ubuntu-dubuntu-scientists
<belkinsa> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-scientists
<dholbach> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-scientists/+spec/goals - right?
<belkinsa_web> Yeah
<belkinsa_web> So stole that from Ali.  ;)
<belkinsa_web> BruceChastain: having problems access the pad?
<dholbach> hey Guest93557!
<jono__> hey dholbach :-)
<dholbach> jono__, how's life?
<jono__> dholbach, btw, I have no idea which software you are referring to in your email :-)
<jono__> dholbach, life has been chilled
<jono__> still on holiday :-)
<jono__> start the new gig on Monday
<dholbach> jono__, for the app dev training programme
<jono__> dholbach, yeah, I am not sure what software you are talking about, I didn't write any software
<dholbach> jono__, you said in Malta that you have a code for a simple app ready which we could use for the workshop
<jono__> oh!
<jono__> one sec
<jono__> dholbach, snet
<jono__> sent
<jono__> will need some cleanup, I am sure
<belkinsa_web> Sure
<dholbach> rock and roll - thanks!
<dholbach> belkinsa_web, BruceChastain: http://ubuntungo.wordpress.com/category/interviews/
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NGO/CaseStudy/Template
<belkinsa_web> Ubuntu Women too: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/WhatPeopleAreDoing
<belkinsa_web> And http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/FullCircleMagazine
<dholbach> jono__, man... all the best next week then :)
<jono__> dholbach, thanks, man
<jono__> a little nerve wracking :-)
<dholbach> I'm sure you're going to have a lot of fun
<belkinsa_web> Did that in the leadership session last vUDS
<dholbach> jono__, man since you're gone life's been like being on holidays - it's brilliant
<dholbach> popey, mhall119, dpm, balloons: ^ right?
<jono__> dholbach, lol
<dholbach> popey, mhall119, dpm, balloons: you guys still at the pool?
<jono__> haha
<dpm_> dholbach, who's that guy you're talking to?
<jono__> damn you all
<balloons> dholbach, yea, but it clouded up.. looks like rain
<belkinsa_web> Can you show an example?
 * popey puts down the cocktails to use his laptop
 * dpm_ hugs jono__ ;)
<balloons> dholbach, I think I'll come inside
<jono__> you see...the minute I am out the door...dropped and forgotten :-)
 * jono__ hugs dpm
<jono__> it has been weird not hanging out with you guys
<dpm_> no worries, we've got work items for you nevertheless
<balloons> dpm_, +1
<balloons> we took everything we used to blame and assign to popey and assigned to you instead jono__
<balloons> everyone's happier :-)
<mhall119> jono__: feel the love man
<mhall119> feel it
<jono__> deal :-)
<jono__> I feel it
<jono__> I feel it strong
<dpm_> hahaha
<BruceChastain> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Information_graphics
<BruceChastain> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Information_graphics#mediaviewer/File:PDAF_4.png
<belkinsa_web> o/ jono__!
<nxvl> i remember i had a friend called jono, then he went to corporate world...
<nxvl> :P
 * nxvl hugs jono__ 
<jono__> hey belkinsa_web :-)
<dholbach> nxvl, says who?
 * jono__ hugs nxvl
<jono__> lol
<nxvl> dholbach: a ghost
<nxvl> :P
 * dholbach hugs nxvl
<jono__> hey
<jono__> hey
<jono__> I am a community member, you need to be nice to me
<jono__> you know, when you are not destroying open source with CLAs and Mir
 * nxvl hugs dholbach (and quietly slaps him :P)
<nxvl> jono__: after having some drinks with you at UDSs i lost all kind of respect, sorry
<jono__> lol
<jono__> that usually happens
<nxvl> and i'm not even going to start with Davey
<belkinsa> #ubuntu-scientists
<dholbach> belkinsa_web, http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=ubuntu-scientists
<dholbach> belkinsa_web, I'm all set
<belkinsa_web> Use QUESTION, if you can for questions
<dholbach> oops, clicked the button a bit early :)
<belkinsa_web> Thanks dholbach
<belkinsa_web> Its' cool
<dholbach> belkinsa_web, and I already updated the google doc for the closing plenary
<belkinsa_web> Thanks.
<belkinsa> one sec
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-community-1 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/community-1/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/06/12/%23ubuntu-uds-community-1.html
